# Artwork for publication



## StormKitty (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm contemplating the possibility of getting one of my stories published in a dead tree edition.  In order to do that, one of the things it would need is artwork - at the very least it would need a nice full color cover image, and some interior illustrations would be good to have as well.  The artists I know of who produce the quality of work I have in mind would likely charge at least $100US for the cover image alone if it were a regular commission.  In short, I could end up spending a lot more on artwork than I'd ever make back from sales.  But a good cover can help sales, more so if the artist's reputation brings the book to the attention of potential buyers who might otherwise have not heard of it.

What is the typical arrangement between author and cover artist/illustrator?  Does the author (and/or publisher) simply commission the works up front, or do they enter into some sort of arrangement where the artist produces the works at a discount in exchange for receiving a percentage of sales?


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 19, 2009)

Usually it's a straight buy of rights.  Contractual and all that.  Non-royalty, exclusive use.  $100 is kinda low for that.  

But yes, it typically is a straight buy, fully commissioned, no percentage of sales for the cover artwork.   (There are differences.  Sometimes childrens books go half and half, but in that case, both author and illustrator are intricately tied to the book, and sometimes illustrators do get royalties.)


----------



## Volpino (Oct 19, 2009)

That's usually left to the publisher. If you have artwork that applies and it is by you, and you're comfortable displaying it, then send it.

Otherwise, sending things with your MS that will require further contracting isn't advisable.


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 20, 2009)

Volpino said:


> That's usually left to the publisher. If you have artwork that applies and it is by you, and you're comfortable displaying it, then send it.
> 
> Otherwise, sending things with your MS that will require further contracting isn't advisable.




The way I read it, it sounds like the OP is talking about self-publishing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## StormKitty (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not an artist and any attempt to produce my own artwork would probably do more to hurt sales than help them.  

Anything I commissioned now would be done for the purpose of using it in the print edition, and this would be stated up front.  There isn't any pre-existing art where there might be an issue of the artist not expecting/intending for the work to be used in this manner.


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 20, 2009)

StormKitty said:


> Anything I commissioned now would be done for the purpose of using it in the print edition, and this would be stated up front.  There isn't any pre-existing art where there might be an issue of the artist not expecting/intending for the work to be used in this manner.



Get it all in writing, in a contract, if you intend to sell the artwork as part of the finished product.

(Being the cover IS selling the artwork as part of the finished product)


----------

